# What do these numbers mean on a New Holland?



## bigdave (Jul 6, 2011)

On the right side of my New Holland tractor on the transmission mounting boss is this numbers; (EM4H4C) (*6L23B*) (*355273M*). On the right side of engine in center of pan rail is these numbers; (*NA639484*) (6JO3) (82850639). Do any of these numbers tell the year, model, & serial number of tractor & motor? Any help will be appreciated. My Email address; [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bigdave, Mate I don't know the answer but one starting point might be tractordata.com.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## bigdave (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tractordata*

I Email Tractordata.com all the numbers. They Email me back that they don't have any New Holland tractor data or ino.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Try calling a local New Holland dealer. They should be able to tell you what those numbers mean.


----------

